# How to "band" this?



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I would prefer tubes, but bands would be okay.
Mainly for plinking.

Its a VERY small fork, So therefore drilling a hole may cause it to be weak.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

You may have to file a notch, then you should easily be able to fix gypsy tabs on to the forks and run your tubes through them.

You might be able to tie tabs on without adding a notch, itś hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Malleus said:


> You may have to file a notch, then you should easily be able to fix gypsy tabs on to the forks and run your tubes through them.
> 
> You might be able to tie tabs on without adding a notch, itś hard to tell from the pics.


This is gunna sound AWFUL.

But what and how do i make Gypsy Tabs?


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi the tabs are two strips of leather with holes in you tie them to the folks this is a slingshot I made when I was 11 years old you can see the leather tabs I have bolted mine on but you can tie yours on with string


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

phil said:


> Hi the tabs are two strips of leather with holes in you tie them to the folks this is a slingshot I made when I was 11 years old you can see the leather tabs I have bolted mine on but you can tie yours on with string


How do i then band it?
Like the clamp on method?


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

you put the band through the holes in the end of the leather and tie them on


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

put the bands or tube through the holes in the leather and tie them on


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

You don have to use leather, you could use strong string to make the loops.#

Type ¨gypsy tabs¨¨ into the search function and you will find plenty of info.


----------

